# Feeding frequency for a 3 1/2 month old puppy



## hoshiko (May 13, 2008)

Hi!

I'm currently feeding my 3 1/2 month old Hoshi a cup of Orijen dog food 3 times a day. I've been hearing from my friends who have dogs (not exactly a Maltese) that dogs should only be fed twice a day. Is this true?

Thank you! :biggrin:


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

He should be fed 3 times. 2 time is too little for a young puppy. You can switch over to 2 times a day when he is 6 months.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I agree with Carol. Maltese puppies need to be feed at least three times a day or have constant access to food to keep their blood sugar levels up and prevent hypoglycemia.

I'm not sure how big your Maltese is but a cup of a high quality, high protein food like Orijen sounds like a lot. The bag should have a feeding chart based on weight on the back. With quality food like Orijen part of the thinking that you can feed less because the quality is higher.


----------

